# Decoy Trailer Lights



## Maxime (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking for suggestions on how to install flood lights on the outside of a 12' trailer. I want them to run on the 12v system and use them to set up decoy spread.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Use an invertor, switches 12v to 110. Or get some kind of a 12v driving/ off road type light. It will drain the Batt. very quickly


----------



## Maxime (Dec 7, 2010)

Would the inverter drain the battery or running 12 volt lights? I've sen fire trucks and ambulances that have high intensity lights mounted on a pole. They are adjustable and provide plenty of light for setting up spreads, but I haven't been able to find a source for the lights.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I use the tractor work lights available at most parts or hardware stores. They come in 2 beam types, are in a rubber housing and can be had for about $12 each. I have mine set up to run off the vehicle (running), spare battery or a small gererator.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I use the tractor work lights available at most parts or hardware stores. They come in 2 beam types, are in a rubber housing and can be had for about $12 each. I have mine set up to run off the vehicle (running), spare battery or a small gererator.


X2! the only thing is that i hooked my hot 12v wire that runs through the truck to the plug, installed a switch inside the cab and from there ran a inline fuse straight to the battery. Has worked for me as of now. and is nice when backing up into dark areas. just have to flick the switch and have back up lamps! o yea i leave my truck on so that my battery doesnt drain while setting up!


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I just used tractor flood lights and wired them up the roof of the trailer to a battery in the front of the trailer. Then wired a charger and bolted it to the wall so i can just plug it in.


----------

